Ask HN: Why would Netflix make it easier for people to cancel? - dilly_li
======
throwaway158497
It means the industry has reached a place where people are refusing to sign up
for subscriptions when the they are not sure if they will use the service
often enough. For example, inspite of pressure from my family, I do not sign
up for netflix becuase after watching one or two movies in a month, I dont
touch it again. I cancelled it in two months. Same goes for why I dont
subscribe for xbox live, youtube premium, spotify etc etc.

Frankly, someone should do an app/service where they aggregate my usage across
all these subscription services and get me automatic refunds if I use it below
'x' amount of time per month. Spotify, Pandora, netflix, comcast, youtube red,
pluralsight books, what not

------
owenshen24
People have talked before about how this sort of strategy can be potentially
business-savvy?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19130482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19130482)

------
dilly_li
Background Info: [https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/21/21266318/netflix-
cancel-s...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/21/21266318/netflix-cancel-
subscription-1-2-years-members-global)

------
gus_massa
It is probably cheaper this than deal with the chargeback of the credit card
and then put a real person to answer the tweetstorm. They are close to a
monopoly, a happy customer will return sooner.

Or if db48x is correct, perhaps they are just nice.

------
db48x
Goodwill.

